# Rental Property in South Costa Blanca



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

I am a UK Pensioner and looking to move to somewhere around South Costa Blanca around about the end of October 2015. Does anyone know someone who is looking to rent a property long-term ? Or suggest a good rental estate agents I can contact. I can't have anything remote as I don't drive. I don't know Spain very well so open to suggestions of where would suit me. I have a small dog (Shih Zhu) who will be coming with me. 

Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

furiousfeline said:


> I am a UK Pensioner and looking to move to somewhere around South Costa Blanca around about the end of October 2015. Does anyone know someone who is looking to rent a property long-term ? Or suggest a good rental estate agents I can contact. I can't have anything remote as I don't drive. I don't know Spain very well so open to suggestions of where would suit me. I have a small dog (Shih Zhu) who will be coming with me.
> 
> Thank you.


hopefully someone in that area will be able to suggest an agent - in the meantime take a look at the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html - you'll find links to national rental websites


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Xabiachica!


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi

We have rented long-term in the Torrevieja area for the last 3 years. We've used 3 different agencies, and to be honest they've all been fine. The 3 are Comaskey, Property Hounds and Atlas. You should be able to google them quite easily. There are lots of other agents of course, but I only have experience of these ones.

If you haven't got a car (neither do we), then I'd advise you to stay within the Torrevieja local bus network - which is also free for residents of Torrevieja.

Steve


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

stevec2x said:


> Hi
> 
> We have rented long-term in the Torrevieja area for the last 3 years. We've used 3 different agencies, and to be honest they've all been fine. The 3 are Comaskey, Property Hounds and Atlas. You should be able to google them quite easily. There are lots of other agents of course, but I only have experience of these ones.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, thank you very much for the information. Very much appreciated. Any particular areas you can suggest. As I've only been to Spain once (in Santa Pola) - I don't know Torrevieja and the surrounding areas although I expect the agencies you have suggested will be able to advise. I have a small dog - is there places good for walking? Sorry for all these questions - I bet you wish you'd never answered my query now LOL. Thanks once again Steve.


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

furiousfeline said:


> Brilliant, thank you very much for the information. Very much appreciated. Any particular areas you can suggest. As I've only been to Spain once (in Santa Pola) - I don't know Torrevieja and the surrounding areas although I expect the agencies you have suggested will be able to advise. I have a small dog - is there places good for walking? Sorry for all these questions - I bet you wish you'd never answered my query now LOL. Thanks once again Steve.


On another note - sorry! Is there any areas that I SHOULD avoid?


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

The Southern Costa Blanca is quite a long thin area! Given that you won't have a car - I would advise you stay close to the N332, which is the 'M1' of the Costa Blanca. I have no knowledge of Santa Pola (except that I pass through it on the N332 on the way to Alicante airport). You MUST look at a road map, if you haven't already.

I really mean this - when we first moved here, we were only 2 miles or so from the N332 - but inland. It was a bit of a nightmare without a car


We don't have a dog (the cat would blow a fuse!) - but we have plenty of friends who do have dogs - and dog-walking in our area (including 'beaches' - most of our beaches are a bit rocky) is easy! We love our local beach-bar where there's more dogs than people (in winter at least!). With your dog, you will have lots of friends of many nationalities in the blink of an eye.

I believe that most 'sandy' beaches have a 'no dog' rule for obvious reasons

Hope I'm helping


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

stevec2x said:


> The Southern Costa Blanca is quite a long thin area! Given that you won't have a car - I would advise you stay close to the N332, which is the 'M1' of the Costa Blanca. I have no knowledge of Santa Pola (except that I pass through it on the N332 on the way to Alicante airport). You MUST look at a road map, if you haven't already.
> 
> I really mean this - when we first moved here, we were only 2 miles or so from the N332 - but inland. It was a bit of a nightmare without a car
> 
> ...


You certainly are helping me Steve. I'm going to visit South Costa Blanca next month for a week with a view to organising a place to stay long-term. Yeh, when you've got a dog, you certainly make lots of friends with folk who are also walking theirs. This will help me as I don't know anyone in Spain. I have a cat too but they fortunately both get on. Will leave my cat with my son in the UK. I thought it would be easier for the time being. Looking forward to the move but a bit scary too not knowing anyone but I like the idea of a beach-bar "where there's more dogs than people". Have met lots of nice people with walking the dog since coming back to the UK - I've been working in the Middle East for 20 years so have lost touch with a lot of people and am now temporarily staying in Yorkshire whereas before I left, lived in Scotland, so don't know anyone here apart from close family. So a dog certainly helps in meeting and making friends. Thank you Steve for all your advice. I will keep in touch if that's ok with you, if I have any more questions. Take care.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a look at somewhere like El Campello. There are lots of long term rentals available but it would be best to wait until you are here to contact the agents.

There is excellent public transport in this area. In addition to buses we have the tram which runs every half hour along the coast from Alicante to Benidorm then hourly o nto Denia.


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Dunworkin - I will also consider ElCampello. I think you and I have previously chatted. Concerned about waiting until I'm actually there before seeing the agents as I might end up having to stay in a hotel with my dog (that's of course if I can even find a hotel that allows small dogs) until such time as I can find something.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Can you not come over first without your dog for a week or two? You could then stay in a hotel while you find a property then go back for the dog.

Most agents I know of are not keen on dealing with people until they are actually here and more or less ready to move in.


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

Hiya. Yes I will come across in Mid-October without the little munchkin first to hopefully meet with a few agents and get some viewings of properties. I did actually come across in May with this intent but the agent was not helpful. I had been communicating with her for a while before going over and had pre-arranged to meet at their office the day after I arrived. When I got to the office, the woman was busy with a client and I had got the impression she had forgotten I was coming. Eventually she passed me to someone else, just breaking off for about a minute with the people she was with to say to me that we don't really have anything at the moment! She told her colleague to see if there was anything at all. Nothing had been sorted prior to our appointment. Her colleagues showed me the ONLY 2 properties available which were not suitable and not very nice. Needless to say, I won't be using them again.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

dream life property are great and are based in the alicante area


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

emmamayb said:


> dream life property are great and are based in the alicante area


Thank you! I will try them. The more the merrier. Do you have a Website or email for them please? Meanwhile, I will see if I can find them on Google.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

furiousfeline said:


> Thank you! I will try them. The more the merrier. Do you have a Website or email for them please? Meanwhile, I will see if I can find them on Google.


[email protected] is an angent I know of!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dogs*



DunWorkin said:


> Have a look at somewhere like El Campello. There are lots of long term rentals available but it would be best to wait until you are here to contact the agents.
> 
> There is excellent public transport in this area. In addition to buses we have the tram which runs every half hour along the coast from Alicante to Benidorm then hourly o nto Denia.


I was in touch with someone who lived in El Campello and there was a bit of beach only for dogs plus a doggy park. She also mentioned the good bus and tram services there as DunWorkin has done.
Good luck.


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

Justina said:


> I was in touch with someone who lived in El Campello and there was a bit of beach only for dogs plus a doggy park. She also mentioned the good bus and tram services there as DunWorkin has done.
> Good luck.


Thanks Justina. Much appreciated.


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

emmamayb said:


> [email protected] is an angent I know of!


Thank you - much obliged for this email.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

furiousfeline said:


> Hiya. Yes I will come across in Mid-October without the little munchkin first to hopefully meet with a few agents and get some viewings of properties. I did actually come across in May with this intent but the agent was not helpful. I had been communicating with her for a while before going over and had pre-arranged to meet at their office the day after I arrived. When I got to the office, the woman was busy with a client and I had got the impression she had forgotten I was coming. Eventually she passed me to someone else, just breaking off for about a minute with the people she was with to say to me that we don't really have anything at the moment! She told her colleague to see if there was anything at all. Nothing had been sorted prior to our appointment. Her colleagues showed me the ONLY 2 properties available which were not suitable and not very nice. Needless to say, I won't be using them again.


Hi, I also live in El Campello, it really is a good place to live. The agent you were in touch with previously should probably have advised you that May wasn't the best time to be looking. I don't know about other towns but here there is virtually nothing available in the summer. Any empty properties are usually let out to holidaymakers then, and only come back on the rental market once the season is over, usually from mid-September. So you should have much more choice in October.


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Kerry for your reply. Yes, the agent told me ONCE I WAS THERE, that there is nothing much in May to rent. I was annoyed to say the least, that she didn't tell me that before I flew over. Oh well!


----------

